# Cory confusion?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

WOW, so I was just reading up an various species of corys. (which made me love corys even more , thinking of adding some corydoras pygmaeus in my cory tank, giving the tank something in the mid water range.)

Just realised that Corydoras haraldschultzi are commonly miss labeled as Corydoras sterbai. And boy do these two species look similar.

This got me interested, so I had to catch each of my 6 BA bought Corydoras sterbai to check, and low and behold, 1 of them turned out to be haraldschultzi.   

So here are the two things to look for when telling the two species apart (because they are almost identical in all other aspects.)

1) Sterbai has a dome shaped head, where as haraldschulzi has a flat head leading to a pointy mouth.

2) the dots on the head of a sterbai are white, where as dots are black on haraldschulzi.

So if you are a new comer to the world of corys like me, make sure what you get is what you think you are getting.



Just thought I share.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Pygmy Cories (corydoras pygmaeus) stay mostly on the bottom. if you have plants, they'll crawl up the leaves as well for a bit, but mostly bottom. Mine hide in this mid-sized plant in the back of the tank like monkeys and come out 30 seconds after food is dropped in. Funny bunch. 

Let me know if and where you find them (I've been looking for a while). I'd like to add some more.



Hitch said:


> WOW, so I was just reading up an various species of corys. (which made me love corys even more , thinking of adding some corydoras pygmaeus in my cory tank, giving the tank something in the mid water range.)
> 
> Just realised that Corydoras haraldschultzi are commonly miss labeled as Corydoras sterbai. And boy do these two species look similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

if you are looking for pigmy corys. 

Managerie has them, priced at 2.99 a piece I believe.

the BAs at scarborough (on Kennedy road) also has them. Priced at 1.99 a piece and there is a deal for buying groups of 4.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

FYI, Scarborough doesn't have them.

Menagerie has 2 left, which I'm picking up today.



Hitch said:


> if you are looking for pigmy corys.
> 
> Managerie has them, priced at 2.99 a piece I believe.
> 
> the BAs at scarborough (on Kennedy road) also has them. Priced at 1.99 a piece and there is a deal for buying groups of 4.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

unless someone went and bought them last night/this morning, then im sure scarborough has them. Was just there yesterday afternoon. There were like 30 in the tank.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

So if you are still looking for more. As of 30 min ago. BA scarb still has about 7 left in the tank.

and the deal is 6/$10

would have bought them myself, but I dont think I have a proper tank set up yet.


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

another one that usually confuses people are the two blondies, adolfoi and duplicareus, Adolfoi has the thinner black stripe on the back whereas duplicareus has a thicker black stripe.

and more confusion, there are long nose varieties of some corys


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

P. hastatus and P. pygmaeus are both mid-water shoaling corydoras.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

I called them at like 1pm, after putting me on hold for 5 minutes, they said they have none...probably went and had a hotdog outside and never checked 

I bought 3 at Menagerie...after moving some objects around the tank, we saw at least 3 more left. $3 ea

thanks for the heads-up! 



Hitch said:


> So if you are still looking for more. As of 30 min ago. BA scarb still has about 7 left in the tank.
> 
> and the deal is 6/$10
> 
> would have bought them myself, but I dont think I have a proper tank set up yet.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

there are long nose varieties? serious?

I know there are species that are long nosed, but didnt know that there are long nose of the same species...interesting.

And ya, I would go for the pygmies asap, since the number went from 30 to about 7 in one day.....


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow...what a dif!

used to have 6 pygmies...after a while one died. they always stuck close to this plant they like or hid in it, except when they smelled food, at which point they'd scower the bottom and up some leaves....now with the 3 I bought (8 total), they totally changed personality within 2-3 days...they all became active middle-tank swimmers...even without food in sight!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

NIce!! ya, my 2 sterbai corys were shy also, until i increased the group size to 8.

Sorry to hear about the dead little guy.

What els do you have in the tank?


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

2 guppies, 2 platies and a beta

the guppies often mimic the cories when the cories are scouring the bottom for food, and sometimes the beta looks insulted when the cories dart for the surface for air and run into him 



Hitch said:


> NIce!! ya, my 2 sterbai corys were shy also, until i increased the group size to 8.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dead little guy.
> 
> What els do you have in the tank?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

hahahaha..

I am thinking of going to a local pet store to get a betta addition to my corys too.

hopefully will be able to get a good looking halfmoon.


----------



## mihaelb (Feb 11, 2009)

Hitch said:


> hahahaha..
> 
> I am thinking of going to a local pet store to get a betta addition to my corys too.
> 
> hopefully will be able to get a good looking halfmoon.


what else will be in the tank?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I am thinking just my bottom dwelling corys and either C. hastatus or pygmaneus, but most likely hastatus.


----------

